# Boom!! Boom!! WELLL?



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

OK maybe not my boom but somebody's.....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello Barry,

Nice looking bird, sure would like to see one like that out in the woods.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Ray D (Mar 18, 2019)

Awesome work. Barry. When does turkey season crank up for you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

March 31st but ain't got nowhere to go this year. Starting to have withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Barry,
> 
> Nice looking bird, sure would like to see one like that out in the woods.
> 
> ...




Thanks Thomas! That's a Rio and I have 2 more to do. 1 Eastern and 1 Gould's. I really enjoy doing them but they are a ton of work. Takes me about 3-4 days on one as compared to 1 day for a duck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey look, its a wild turkey and cola!

Nice job. Looks good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey look, its a wild turkey and cola!
> 
> Nice job. Looks good.



LOL you're right!! Can't believe nobody's mention the flag!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 18, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> March 31st but ain't got nowhere to go this year. Starting to have withdrawal symptoms!!



Ain't no walk in public land out there?


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice work my man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Ain't no walk in public land out there?


Public land? in Texas LOL
Actually a little like National Forest but no turkeys abound there


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> LOL you're right!! Can't believe nobody's mention the flag!



That's cause it's so little you can't see it! I was looking for it, trying to figure out how you got the Turkey to stand on the wall for pictures, and scrolled past it 2 - 3 times.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Haahahahhaaa I see the flag now!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2019)

Actually rotate the picture 90° to the left and everything straightens out. He is put in that position to let gravity help hold his back feathers in the upright position until he dries. I rotated it so y'all wouldn't freak out


----------



## myingling (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice work Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2019)

and here he is finished and delivered. Customer loved it and said a couple of guys on the lease will be sending me theirs!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello Barry,

BEAUTIFUL!

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow, he looks very colorful now. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow, he looks very colorful now. Nice job!


A good camera and the correct lighting works wonders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 30, 2019)

That is cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 30, 2019)

Outstanding work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (May 2, 2019)

Very cool!


----------

